# Boat Load Of Black Sea Bass Aboard The Blind Hawg!



## Fishizzle (Jan 4, 2010)

Ray Barrineau, Chris Conklin of Seven Seas Seafood, Ben Pratt, and Robert Thompson of Blind Hawg Charters fished off of SC Thursday on the Blind Hawg. Using Fishizzle "Meal Ticket" Jigs and Northern Mackerel they boated 4 limits of Black Sea Bass and lots of other bottom dwellers that were thrown back. Captain Robert fried a few pounds for dinner last night and there were no leftovers!!!!!

Chris Conklin of Seven Seas Seafood with a Black Sea Bass on Blue/White "Meal Ticket"
















Ray Barrineau, Chris Conklin, and Robert Thompson
















The fish box full of Black Sea Bass








Big Ben and his new hat!


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

**** those are some flat seas!!!! nice to see that others get outside during the winter months... thanks for the photo's and report....rick


----------



## Fishizzle (Jan 4, 2010)

You're welcome Rick! They had a great day out there!


----------

